# Adverts for Peloton etc..



## Capt Lightning (Dec 11, 2022)

Here in the UK, ads. for Peloton bikes and other fitness equipment seems to be aimed at mega healthy, super fit  wealthy 'bright young things''  .
I'm just recently back from Austria where the same products are advertised, but aimed at senior citizens  as a way to get gentle exercise in the home.


----------



## Remy (Dec 12, 2022)

That's interesting. The Peloton advertisements are the same in the U.S.. Only super fit and attractive are featured and the video person is yelling out and calling everyone "Peloton." That part drives me nuts. I guess they want to say, use Peloton and you'll look like those people.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 12, 2022)

IMO from what I'm seeing of Peloton what you're getting for an inflated price is an exercise machine that you have to pay a monthly subscription fee to use the glitzy media package that makes it [somehow] 'better' than a cheap Walmart exercycler.  But if you add your choice of laptop to said cheap exercycler you'll have essentially the same thing as the Peloton...in my opinion.


----------



## Been There (Dec 14, 2022)

My gym has 2 Pelotons. Every now and then, I will someone using one and seating their butts off with red faces. I never tried it and have no intentions to try it.


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 14, 2022)

Nathan said:


> IMO from what I'm seeing of Peloton what you're getting for an inflated price is an exercise machine that you have to pay a monthly subscription fee to use the glitzy media package that makes it [somehow] 'better' than a cheap Walmart exercycler.  But if you add your choice of laptop to said cheap exercycler you'll have essentially the same thing as the Peloton...in my opinion.


Many of those exercise machines try to screw you for further monthly payments for videos of their exercise videos. Nordic Track is infamous for this scheme.  However, you can opt out of that nonsense if you know how. Just search for the answer on the Web. There's even YouTube vids on how to do it. It's simple, but secret from too many fleeced customers.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 14, 2022)

Indiana Joe said:


> Many of those exercise machines try to screw you for further monthly payments for videos of their exercise videos. Nordic Track is infamous for this scheme.  However, you can opt out of that nonsense if you know how. Just search for the answer on the Web. There's even YouTube vids on how to do it. It's simple, but secret from too many fleeced customers.


I steer clear of "fancy", which usually means "expensive".      My Nautilus treadmill is plain jane, as is my 10 yr. old 2nd hand(free) NordicTrack elliptical.   I have a 47" flatscreen in front of my machines, is connected to a laptop where I can watch Youtube or Netflix while exercising.


----------

